# Sattelstütze Element Race 2001



## Kawaatze (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze am o.g. Bike?
Danke.
Guido


----------



## digi03 (5. Mai 2005)

26,8 
Der Durchmesser der Element - Modelle wurde 2004 auf 27,2 vergrößert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (5. Mai 2005)

26,8 mm


----------

